# Where can I find this kind of manuscript paper?



## Kent (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## CT (Jul 8, 2020)

Judy Green Music.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 8, 2020)

Alas, Judy Green Music is out of business.

I get my music paper here, which seems to be exactly what Judy Green used to sell: https://www.jgmpaper.com/contactus.html

I use P-536 which is landscape orientation, 16 staves, 8 bars on a page.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 8, 2020)

You can also print it out.

This site doesn't have groups of eight staves with bar lines, but it's an example (and you could easily draw the lines you want, then erase a staff in between the groups of eight, etc. to edit it into what you want):



https://static.musictheory.net/pdf/blank.pdf


----------



## Kent (Jul 9, 2020)

I've deciphered the logo on the bottom: Pacific Music Papers. They have an abysmal web presence, so I've sent them an email.


----------



## Kent (Jul 9, 2020)

Update:

looks like they call it the “JW sketch”:






so there you have it!


----------



## Arbee (Jul 9, 2020)

These days I create any sketch templates I need with Excel, A4 and A3. Depending on the required paper size and printer capability to print that size, your example could be suitable.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 9, 2020)

kmaster said:


>




Here you go. I built this in Sibelius.





__





Box







app.box.com


----------



## Kent (Jul 10, 2020)

Farkle said:


> Here you go. I built this in Sibelius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great! We should sticky this resource somehow...I am sure many people wouldn't mind having access to it


----------



## bryla (Jul 10, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Update:
> 
> looks like they call it the “JW sketch”:
> 
> ...


Where did you find this on their site?


----------



## Kent (Jul 10, 2020)

bryla said:


> Where did you find this on their site?


I didn't; this is a screenshot of part of their reply-email.


----------



## JJP (Jul 10, 2020)

The reason why these papers are harder to find is that so many people these days just create their own in Finale or Sibelius and customize it to their needs. Sometimes before a big project or a TV season, we'd get a call from an arranger who'd ask us to make up something with their layout and print 250 sheets of it or whatever.


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 10, 2020)

When I lived near the Cleveland Institute of Music, I’d visit a shop in the basement. That’s where I discovered Carta manuscript paper. Super nice and buff with a little tooth, off-white. Passantino is nice too. Not as nice. Both are available on Amazon. 

I like this 8 and 8. 

+1 for a staff paper sticky of some kind.


----------

